# How often are siblings the same MBTI



## Limitless2007 (Mar 22, 2016)

I'm an ENTP but my brother is ENFJ. 

His way of being more emotional or feeling than me is annoying a bit. I call him emotional a lot, and he calls me psycho. 

Like today at church, there was a bat that got in. Some guys managed to get it to go into a room which had a door leading outside, and I really wanted to go too(for fun), but it was closed before I got there. 

He said "they better not kill it!", and I was like "dude it's just a bat". 

We get along I guess, but we argue a lot too, but that's all siblings I think, even tho I'm the one starting most arguments. We're two completely different persons tho. 

He's told me I'm very stubborn, narcissistic, a sociopath, selfish, sadistic and manipulative, I don't FEEL like I am tho. Also that I am always looking for stuff to or that benefits me. 

He's definitely more genuine, looking out for others etc. 

He's not afraid of speaking his mind tho, so that's good, although when he does, his voice lowers a lot, unlike me, cause there's no point in speaking lower. 

He's sold 2 boxes full of chocolate pretzels, which he just got 3 days ago, so I'm proud of him. I think he got that from me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

My sisters are identical twins believe it or not. Their behavior (and appearance) is slightly different overall but I think they must be the same psychological type. In any situation their reasoning is always the same, they both show interest in maintaining a healthy lifestyle, behave differently depending on the person(s) they are talking to, sometimes even score the same percentage on tests; and they are actually similar to me, more than I would like to admit. It's strange, because they view me as selfish and I also think they're selfish. I think they are typically more "unhealthy" in comparison to myself which is interesting in a way, because they're twins and I have had to go through situations independently. They lack a sense of identity because of their reliance towards each other, or anyone for that matter. It is very complicated, which makes it hard to make conclusions on type. In simple MBTI they would probably test as ISFP (and me Infj)

My brothers (yes I have brothers too) are not the same type, not as myself a least. I don't usually understand their reasoning, behaviors, mannerisms, etc. It's embarrassing talking about my family because I have seven siblings :/ For statistical purposes: In MBTI they would be, from oldest to youngest; INTJ, INTP, ISTJ, ESFJ, and INxP. Even in families, people are individuals and therefore types should be different. I think their would be more connections using more complex typology theories such as Jung or Socionics, where there might be something in common with quadra group behaviors for example.


----------



## funambulist44 (May 7, 2014)

Me: INFJ
Mother: INFJ
Father ISFP
Brother: ISFP
Sister: INFJ


----------



## citylilac (Mar 31, 2016)

Dad - INFJ
Mom - ISTP
Brother - INTJ
Me - INTJ
Sister - ENFP
Sister - ENFP

My sisters are identical twins.


----------



## Wednesday Mermaid (May 30, 2015)

Me - INFJ
Mum - ESFP
Dad - ISTP
Younger Brother - ISTP
Older Brother - ESFP

Life ain't easy in a family of SPs.


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

Me, my two brothers and my dad are all ISTJs. I try to find loopholes that could make one of them another type, but nope, there aren't any. So I definitely believe there is a strong relationship with MBTI and environmental factors/upbringing.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

I dont think they would be that similar in most cases unless they were twins. Older and younger siblings often are treated very differently. Even if that is not mom and dads intent. Also they are often treated very different based on gender. Some families favor boys and some familys favor women. Which you are born to is the luck of the draw. If you are born into a family which hates your GENDER than you are probobly going to be treated like Cinderella. If they like your gender you get preference like the evil sisters and often "Can do no wrong".

I think a lot of times parents also project certain qualities on their kids depending on their past. An Example Both my parents are younger siblings and hate their older sibling. This resulted in my mother having a hatred for me since she projects her older Sister onto me and favors my younger brother. Most parents usually favor one or the other child for some reason or the other. She also has problems with her older brother and views all her older siblings as assholes, so I will always be an asshole to her.


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

Well, I have four siblings...

Sister #1: ExxJ (going with ENxJ)
SIster #2: INFP
Sister #3: xSFP
Me: INFP
Brother: ENxP, tested ENFP.


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

Well as far as I know, I'm the only NT in my family. My brother is INFP and my younger sister is ENFP. That's as close as it gets.


----------



## compulsiverambler (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm quite sure my half-sibling is sibling is ESFJ. We were raised together by the same mum but the first six years of my life were in a very different environment to the first six of theirs.


----------



## MaskedNicci (Aug 5, 2014)

My older brother is INTJ, as am I, although I think because of my INFJ mother I developed my Fi sooner than he; my younger sisters are INFP, ISTP and ENFP respectively.

My poor youngest sister is the only E. Her and I have had a lot of issues getting along, since she's very emotional and I am not, but we're both very outspoken. But as long as we constantly work on it and are open with each other, it works very well.

I don't think there's much coorelation letter for letter with family/siblings, but I'll bet functionwise there are different rates of development or areas of focus.


----------



## SilverKelpie (Mar 9, 2015)

Mom: ENFP (tests ENFP, acts like a somewhat strange INFJ)
Dad: ENTJ
Me: INTP
Sister: ESTP

My poor, poor sister, having to be subjected to that.


----------



## Rabid Seahorse (Mar 10, 2015)

Not too common, although more so than two people picked at random. My brother's ISTJ vs. me being ENTP.


----------



## Jordgubb (Oct 5, 2013)

I think it might be uncommon. 

Mom: ESFJ
Dad: ISTP
Sister: ISFP
Me: ENTP


----------



## katemess (Oct 21, 2015)

My sisters are ESFJ and ISTP, respectively, and I'm ENTP.

I get along with both of them, but they don't get along with each other.


----------



## bohemianx (Apr 19, 2015)

My mom's an INTP, my brother is an ENTP, and my sister is an ENFP while I am an INTJ. We all get along pretty well, save for the fact that my brother's really manipulative and often ticks my mom off for that. But that's not what you asked, so I won't go more into that.

In terms of how often siblings are the same MBTI type, I think it sort of just depends on how each individual kid is raised as well as what they grow to be fond of on their own.

I've seen a thing where some claimed they don't believe children's types are determined by their parents', but I have to disagree strongly. More often than not do I see users on here with Intuitive parents that have mostly (if not all) Intuitive children, and vice-versa with Sensors. It's true I tell you, TRUE.


----------



## enfpeterpan (Apr 2, 2016)

My biological brother is also an ENFP. But I don't know that he's an Enneagram 4, as I am. He seems a bit like a 7, or maybe a 2 (as our stepdad is, who's also an ENFP lol).

My adopted siblings are ESTP and ISFJ (at least, that's how I've typed them, and I *think* I'm right).

Aaand I have three step-siblings, but I'm not sure of their types. I don't think any of them are ENFPs, though. Which is probably a good thing 'cause we've already got 3 in the family hahaha. xD


----------



## Pikachu_Midna (Apr 2, 2016)

My brother is an ESTP, my Sister Probably an INFJ and I am an ENFP. But we still Get alone Very well


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

I am an INFP 4w5. My sister is an ISFP 5w6.


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

Doesn't happen so often.
In fact, I'm an ENTP and my twin sister is an ISFJ.
I think I'm the only T in my immediate family.


----------

